# Looking to Adopt a West Highland Terrier



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I been checking all over and is almost none in my area. I am looking for a purebreed and I will prefer a boy. Also, all the puppies that I see listed looks like coming from Puppy Mills. I don't really want a puppy. Any ideas?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Westie Rescue USA


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder is another good one.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep, try all that! It is not a rush, I just start looking. I am really want to get a pure breed, so it is hard to find. Hopefully mine is some place some where.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep looking, new ones are added pretty regular.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I sent you a PM about westies! Good luck in your search!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you put in for a westie and wait for one to be found for you? They can put you on a list.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, this is the guy that I will love t get. Emailed but no answer yet.
I am very bad getting a rescue. They normally make it very frustrated for me.
Here it is
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | West Highland White Terrier Westie | Wilmington, DE | Accord


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Did you put in for a westie and wait for one to be found for you? They can put you on a list.


I fill out couple applications and no one is getting back to me yet. I am always had a big problem with rescues don't want to give me small dogs for my Boxers. I hope this time work


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It says he's in Taiwan with a foster family, but the contact info is in Wilmington. Would he actually come from Taiwan? He's a cutie for sure!

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> It says he's in Taiwan with a foster family, but the contact info is in Wilmington. Would he actually come from Taiwan? He's a cutie for sure!
> 
> I hope it works out for you.


Yes, he will come from Taiwan. They already emailed me back. Now I am waiting for the application. Hoping the Boxers are not an issue this time.  If the Rescues only knows how gentle my Boxers are!


----------

